# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Halloween chat noir recherche famille URGENT (80)

## Pascale_80

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Halloween
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 13 ans 4 mois 
*N° d'identification:* HRE475
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 80 - Somme
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0663091603
*E-mail :* sterilmatou@sfr.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Halloween est chat gentil il aime les câlins il est joueur.

----------


## Pascale_80

Halloween est un amour de chat, très câlin. Il a été abandonné très jeune, lors d'une mise en vente d'une maison avec une vingtaine d'autres chats. Il n'a jamais intéressé personne  :Frown:

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

Halloween c ta soirée !!!

----------


## mexaya

Je remonte pour Halloween

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Halloween est un amour de chat, très câlin. Il a été abandonné très jeune, lors d'une mise en vente d'une maison avec une vingtaine d'autres chats. Il n'a jamais intéressé personne


Vous voulez dire que ce chat a toujours été en refuge ou en asso??? C'est inimaginable ::

----------


## bab

> 2avril[_Halloween a vu le vétérinaire ce jour. Il est au sein de l'association depuis 8 ans, il a toujours été timide mais n'a jamais eu de soucis de santé. Sauf que depuis 3/4 jours il est amorphe, il a perdu du poids. Il ne vient plus réclamer ses papouilles.
> Après un bilan sanguin qui est normal, le vétérinaire a effectué un test fiv/felv qui s'est révélé doublement positif 
> 
> _]_Il est sous corticoides et antibiotique pendant 9 jours pour soulager son inflammation buccale qui justifie son apathie._

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## ULTRA67

Mince pauvre loup , il n'a décidément pas de chance , sauf celle d’être protégé par votre association , ce qui est déja beaucoup

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

ATTENTION ce n'est pas une critique mais je ne comprends pas Ce chat est en chatterie comment peut il être FIV et FELV "soudainement"
il n'avait jamais été testé??? 
Le pauvre doublement "fragile" lui qui n'avait déjà aucune demande C'est trop triste cette nouvelle

----------


## bab

> 24mai[_Depuis sa dernière consultation vétérinaire, halloween se porte beaucoup mieux. Ses gencives restent enflées mais il réussit à bien manger c'est le principal. 
> Il profite du lit en cette journée pluvieuse 
> _

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

